# Yet another apartment thread (important one though)



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello fellow expats,

I will work in Internet City in Dubai (will travel a lot to customers though), now I have to rent for the first 6-12 months before I know all areas and can buy a villa/apartment.

Will have car with me so distance is not a big issue (unless lot of traffic)

anyways, we are a small family of 3 with a 3 year old daughter from Europe, and I would like to live somewhere where it is quiet but also close to all the fun stuff, do not want to feel isolated.

Looking to rent a 2/3 BR for max 120-150K a year as per allowance.

What would area would you recommend? most important is that it is a child friendly area with many western expats so the missus can meet some friends and my daughter might meet some other fun kids to play with.

if you choose to respond, please motivate area so it does not end up as a list thread.

Thanks a bunch!!!! :clap2:


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen quite a few affordable villas in "Arabian Ranches" seems nice, what are your thoughts on AR villas and community?

cheerio


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If would suggest a compound villa, there are some fantastic large compounds (40+Villas) in al barsha. The communal pool and gyms make them ideal for meeting the neighbours and for your daughter to have plenty of playmates.
Barsha is central and 5 mins from Internet City.


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If would suggest a compound villa, there are some fantastic large compounds (40+Villas) in al barsha. The communal pool and gyms make them ideal for meeting the neighbours and for your daughter to have plenty of playmates.
> Barsha is central and 5 mins from Internet City.


sounds great! have to look into al barsha then.

thanks a bunch Wanda


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are okay with apartments, you could try The Greens


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

rsinner said:


> If you are okay with apartments, you could try The Greens


thanks but not really, hate hearing the neighbors and like to play movies loud


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Most common complaint about Arabian Ranches is "it's a bit out" but sure plenty people can give you plenty reasons to live there. The Springs ticks all your boxes too, you may want to look there.


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Mr Rossi will look into the springs as well as soon as I get down there.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

why dont you try searching classified ads for renting a villa im sure can find many


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> why dont you try searching classified ads for renting a villa im sure can find many


I am, however they do not mention what kind of area they are located in terms of my above questions.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have this website you can check out .. as i am new and i can't give web links here i will just give you the name of the web and you can google it .. they are pretty good ... i found my apartment through them "pentimo" thats the name


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HannuK - are you already in Dubai? Any decent employer will provide accommodation for you for several weeks, so you will get a chance to explore suitable areas for yourself. No one can really tell you what you will like.

You will partly be guided by budget as some of the nicest areas will be more than your stated amount. I personally loathe The Springs, but many seem to like it up there. I think AR is nicer if you are after a villa, although you won't get anything large for less than AED 150k
-


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to both of you, not yet in Dubai, will arrive 3rd week of October and yes stay in a hotel initially, will check the website and AR.

Elphaba do you mind explaining a bit more why you loathe it?

cheerio


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HannuK said:


> Thanks to both of you, not yet in Dubai, will arrive 3rd week of October and yes stay in a hotel initially, will check the website and AR.
> 
> Elphaba do you mind explaining a bit more why you loathe it?
> 
> cheerio


I think they look like cheap Barratt homes - row after row of identical little terrace houses. No character at all. This is however, a personal opinion and many Western expats seem to like them.
-


----------

